

Linking Electric Vehicles to Solar Irrigation - venturejam
http://innoventures.net/?page_id=4
Soket (http://www.soket.me/index_e.html) will be presenting at Development Innoventures and Salon (Cambridge, MA).<p>Come learn about, and brainstorm with new social venture, “Soket“, a new corporate intrapreneurship model to stimulate innovation for poor communities in the developing world. Learn about their pilot project, in collaboration with Nissan, to repurpose batteries from electric vehicles as storage for solar powered irrigation systems.<p>What do you think about using Intraprenuership as innovation engine for Development?
======
venturejam
Do you think intrapreneurship could serve as an innovation engine for
Developing World?

